# What do I need to do [to get it into my US RCI account]



## Nancy (Feb 1, 2012)

In the past, I've deposited my Mt. Amanzi week via ICW and it has shown up in my RCI account.  This year, I used ICW, but got a message from Mt. Amanzi saying my week was being deposited in RCI SA.  What do I need to do to get it into my US RCI account?

Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## Nancy (Feb 3, 2012)

Anyone know?????   It supposedly has been deposited with RCI South Africa.  Do I have to do anything,  or will it just show up in my account?

Thanks


----------



## Margariet (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't know what ICW is but as far as I know your RCI account is in the country or region where you live. Do you live in the USA? In that case you'll have an RCI USA account. There is no such thing as another RCI account in your name for SA unless you live in SA.


----------



## tedk (Mar 4, 2012)

When i bought my first week in South Africa i was set up an RCI account in South Africa. I then had to ask for it to be put into my UK account, that was then done for the further weeks that i bought in South Africa. So unless things have changed you can have an account in South Africa.
Ted


----------



## Margariet (Mar 4, 2012)

We have timeshare in several parts of the world but according to RCI we can only have one RCI Europe account. An account in another part of the world was not accepted because of our European address. And more than one RCI account was not accepted as well. I think there have been more threads on this topic since often people are not allowed to have more than one RCI account.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 4, 2012)

South Africa trades through a different points-based system than the Points Lite used in the US and Europe, and different from RCI Points as well.  Based on a conversation with a SA RCI exchanger, those values for trading into elsewhere in the world were not severely whacked at the same time RCI downgraded Americans and Europeans who owned in SA.  In fact, they did not seem to be whacked at all.  So being able to set up a SA RCI account may well let you trade SA at the same values that prevailed before Points Lite.

Maybe you could pay for a SA mail drop and a Skype number based in South Africa that would ring on your computer elsewhere.  That would give you a SA mailing address and phone number.  Put one spouse on the US or European account and one on the SA account.


----------

